# 21 years old 4 years training and ready for 1st ph cycle



## ronniecoleman (May 4, 2004)

So i have been reading about 1 ad.

My first PH cycle ever is going to be 4 weeks.

should I stick with the recomened dosage, casue some guys said to bump it up to 400mg a day. 

my pct is going to be 60x0, no2, milk thristle, and swole.

what you guys think .


i want to do this 100% correct. SO suggestion could be used 

I know people have said to stack it wit 4ad, but i want to seehow my body responds to 1ad. 

PS> not going to drink at all for like 2 months (i only drink like once a week anyway, but I am gonna stop complety for this)
I am 21 years old and have been training for about 4 years

thanks guys


----------



## kevin (May 4, 2004)

I would say go with 400 mg a day. But you might consider running it with some 4ad to reduce the sides of the 1ad.


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2004)

start out with the recommended and see how it goes, however many users report that 600mg's is necessary of 1-AD.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

IMO I would use a 1 test PH instead. To my knowlege 1AD is converted by your body to 1 test. So I think your better off just starting out with 1 test. Your results will be way better IMO


----------



## ronniecoleman (May 4, 2004)

What product is the best 1 test product....

waht about the 60x0 dosages?

I am plannign of taking a ph for 4 weeks then 60x0 for 4 weeks

i do not want to run 4ad cause i want to see how my body responds to the 1 ad or as one of you guys said 1 test.
I do not want any transdermal only pills.

suggestions please.

i would like to order these ph's by next week


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

Well if your going to honestly not drink I would think about using M1T for 4 weeks. You can start out at minimum dose 10mg, and go up to 30mg depending on how your body reacts to it. That is the most powerful 1 test you can take. You can get it at www.1fast400.com for $9.99. You will not get anything that good for a price even close to that anywhere else. If you are not interested in a Methylated product I would use 1-TU. That product worked good for me and its not methylated.


----------



## brodus (May 4, 2004)

I think 1-AD is a better choice first time around.

1-AD is a diol and is bio-active prior to conversion.  It's also much more orally active, and if you're only doing pills, it's what you want.  And if he doesn't want to run 4-AD, then he really should steer away from 1-Test, IMO.

Also, users report similar gains and less sides.  With all the hype (much of it legit, granted) surrounding 1-test, many people have written off 1-ad as an inferior PH, and that's not the case.

I think the price factor is a big reason why many just go with 1-Test.

You can read 40 reveiws here:

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=28


----------



## brodus (May 4, 2004)

As Trojan points out, unless you methylate 1-Test or bind it to an ester, it doesn't do very well taken the oral route. 

If you read most of the advice here, you'll see that most people say to steer clear of M1T for your first PH.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

Brodus has a point that M1T is not really a beginner PH at all. Its very effective, but as with most effective orals there are effective sides too. I didn't get much in the way of sides but that is not the case for most guys. For your first time 1-TU is a great choice. You can cycle that 4-6 weeks easy.


----------



## brodus (May 4, 2004)

Trojan, have you ever used 1-AD?  I haven't--I've just read a lot of glowing reports, and wonder why people don't recommend it more...I'm thinking cost.


----------



## brodus (May 4, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25847&highlight=1AD


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

My first real PH cycle other then the "original" hyped up andro was a 4 week cycle of 1-AD. I did gain 9lbs in a month from it, but it was almost all water. The strength increased too, but just as the weight it was gone in no time. I just finished a 4 week MethylD/1-TU cycle 4 weeks ago and gained 18lbs and strength gains through the roof. I have lost 4 lbs since(currently on last days of 6OXO and started ECA stack a week ago) and that is probably only because I am trying to cut some BF before I start my 1st cycle on gear. The best part about it is my strength gains have not dropped, and in all honesty I am still gaining strength regularly. Obviously not as much as when on the cycle but I am still sqeezing out an extra rep here and there, and adding more lbs to my lifts. So IMO I didn't lose anything after getting off which is AWESOME!. I would say that 12lbs of that 18 came from the 1-TU


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 4, 2004)

My first pro-horomone cycle was 1-AD. I did 600mg per day, 2 tabs, three times a day and I put on a nice 8 to 9 pounds in 4 weeks.

Strength shot through the roof. I would go with a 4 week cycle, stacked with transdermal 4-AD if you can.  I dont believe any kind of liver support is required for 1-AD.


----------



## ronniecoleman (May 4, 2004)

I weight right now about 168 last time i checked and i want to get inot the 175 range.  I have read that people that have taken 1ad have retained all the musle gained.    I am not sure what my BF is but its f*cking low.    I just want to get bulkier and I want to take the correct dossages .  So everyone here recomend 1 tu over 1 ad .  if I take just 1 tu ...what should the dosages be and for how long.  What about the dosages for 60x0 and for how long.

thanks.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

I would recommend 1-TU??? by Nutrex. Take it just how the bottle says to. Thats what I did. I know people that have doubled that dose to get better results. I would not recommend this to you. I havn't done it and don't know if its worth the money, or what side effects will pop up with that high of a dose. Its an awesome product IMO. I would do it again anyday.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

take the 6 oxo in the same manner. I know some people start out on a high dose for while then taper down. I don't know if this is really needed. Supposedly 1-TU doesn't convert into estrogen so I would just take the 6OXO at the recommended dose on the bottle. If you do that it will last 20 days.


----------



## SuperGlu (May 4, 2004)

Scrap the NO2 PCT and subsitute Lepitgen Mass from Avant Labs.


----------



## ronniecoleman (May 4, 2004)

what is lepitgen mass?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

IMO I would ditch the NO2 for PCT. Its not intended for this use. If you want to take that I would take it all by itself to see if you even get any results from it. Its expensive and a lot of people don't get anything from using it besides a lighter wallet.


----------



## ronniecoleman (May 4, 2004)

what about the dosages for the 60x0?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

I recommended above to just take as recommended on bottle. It will last 20 days and should be good enough for what your doing. I seriously doubt you will need higher doses


----------



## ronniecoleman (May 4, 2004)

it says take 1-2 tablets 2-3 times daily ...what dosages should i take?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 5, 2004)

I personally take 3 6OXO pills before bed with my last meal.


----------

